

UK; Saudi visit. (yes, the band really did play that music!) - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD38SQ8srXw

======
rms
Very funny, especially coming right after Bush referred to Cheney as Darth
Vader.

------
plinkplonk
why is this in hacker news?

~~~
rms
Because the topic isn't as rigidly defined as many people think

~~~
plinkplonk
right! so in your opinion is there _any_ topic outside the purview of hacker
news? I am not being sarcastic. That is an honest question.

I don't get how some musicians playing a Darth Vader Track is "hacker news".
Help me understand.

~~~
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/hackernews.html>

~~~
plinkplonk
"anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

I get it.

Thanks!

